# got she dogs?????



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

I fished today by myself and ended up having a strange day... As far as the topwater bite goes... I had 8 trout, 2 flounder, 1 spanish mackerel, and 1 ling just at 37 inches....Believe it or not the flounder hit topwater in about 2 ft of water... all the other fish were caught on topwater in about 4-6 ft of water.. and just a little FYI it is very hard trying to measure a ling in the boat that has been put in the net, not gaffed or hit with a billy club.. Running back the game warden stopped me, and checked everything that could be checked....Throw cushion, flare gun, life jacket, boat reg. , fire ext. and measured every fish in the box...I checked out good, oh well he was just doing his job... Thanks for reading Tommy261


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice pics!! Where did you catch the ling at??


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*south jetty*

I was in the bolivar pocket most of the day and then ran out towards the end of the south jetty, I saw a little weed patch, maybe 20ft X 10 feet, kind of broken up, and just for grins I threw a she dog over to it thinking a spanish mack or even a king might hit... all of the sudden I saw a ling swim up to it... it then took another cast and I was hooked up on the old curado... Awesome fight...


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Dang it boy you always go when I am out of town! Nice fish, give me a hollar soon!
Brian


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Nice catch. 

Mike


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

nice trip!


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

nice fish...especially the ling


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

*top dogs*

Nice bunch of fish! Just out of curiosity, was the GW a young one? Sometimes they have a "John Wayne" attitude (out to set the world staight) LOL. Last one to check me was an older gentleman who was very nice.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

where did you hit that ling at?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

good report.


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice catch


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

my phone didnt ring! j/k nice catch


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice work bet that ling blew it up good


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

i'm jealous


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Why do you look so mad?.......nice catch.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I bet the ling on the topwater was fun! Nice catch!


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

dang man, that is a nice mixed bag. You are always posting good reports up here.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice flattys


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

sweet trip


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

Flare Gun???? Game Warden must have been bored. Never asked me for a flare gun... 

Great catch....


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*not mad*

I was not mad, just had a long day.. We stayed at a beach house and after fishing, we cleaned up the house, drove back and took my daughter to cheerleading practice; snapped a quik pic but was not mad at all... I had a great time with the family..


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*mallard man*

I have been calling you.... I actually tried to call you and your brother today but no answer.... I will be fishing sat,sun,mon. and hopefully tuesday... maybe this is a big enough heads up... lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice catch Tommy!


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Wish I was on the call list.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Your just lucky Tommy,*

I've fished on the Texas coast for almost 40 years and never been check by a GW. I know my time is coming though and I stay ready. Knock on wood!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Dude you are the "main most monkey in the jungle!" Awesome day!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

checked out alright, nice catch


----------

